# Buddy's first buck



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

A buddy of mine and I have been working hard to try and turn a little 5 acre property that i own into a deer habitat. I do have a house which my family and I live in and big barn on the property too so we don't have much room but ended up getting about 2 or so acres in clover and some treestands and elevated ground blind in. who says hard work don't pay off.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice buck. Love when hard work pays off too.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Gonna need a bigger pool.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Great work. What part of the state is this?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

You gotta work with what got! Way to go, congrats.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice job!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

My buddy let a little 2 1/2 acre thicket behind his house just grow wild! The deer absolutely love it! It's a little island of paradise, and there are deer in there a lot of the time!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

TheKing said:


> Great work. What part of the state is this?


North of Newark (Central Ohio)


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice Buck! I too use a baby pool for drippins.


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

nice 1st buck...


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

My 10 acre property trumps the hundreds of other acres I hunt. I see far more deer on 10 acres than I do elsewhere. Location and timing! Great buck, congrats!


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

ugh


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

We have 8 acres that we have worked hard getting set up right. The pond and cabin eat up 2 acres, but with the help of the trail cams we have our stands set up in the right places.

I have the same pool currently under my buck hanging in the walk in cooler. 14 day hang and then butcher.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Posted 4 times, awesome....


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

ugh


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Feels real good when when plans come together. 
Great first buck!!


----------

